# Where has the CC Jersey thread from the Cafe gone?



## HJ (9 Jul 2009)

Where has the CC Jersey thread from the Cafe gone?


----------



## Shaun (10 Jul 2009)

Will's moved it ... popped it elsewhere for his reference for making the order.


----------



## HJ (10 Jul 2009)

Aaha, I was trying to point some of the newbies at it and it disappeared, a wee confusing...


----------



## Will1985 (10 Jul 2009)

Never fear - that was just to make sure enough people were interested. Proper one in September. Just need to look at any adjustments and additions which may need to be made between now and then.


----------



## redjedi (14 Jul 2009)

I haven't missed the new jersey order have I, or were you just getting an idea of numbers?

Put me down for one


----------



## HJ (28 Jul 2009)

As I understand it the next jersey order will be sometime in September...


----------

